

Show HN: reddit.py - View reddit's RSS feed from your terminal. - jmau5
https://github.com/jmau5/reddit.py

======
jmau5
Please feel free to leave me some harsh feedback!

~~~
zalew
why assume someone uses sudo and is in sudoers, or that sudo is even present?

also 'install feedparser' could be easily replaced by specifying a requirement
for pip, or even runnning 'pip install feedparser' from the function if you
really want to do it this way.

better package it properly, write a setup like this
<http://docs.python.org/distutils/setupscript.html> and save a .sh wrapper
script in /usr/local/bin, this way you can update the package without messing
with setup.py every time.

some cosmetic/pythonic:

    
    
        if feedparser.parse(subreddit_url).has_key("bozo_exception"):
            return False
        return True
    

->
    
    
        return not feedparser.parse(subreddit_url).has_key("bozo_exception")
    
    
        for post in rss["items"]:
            print "%s%s\n%s%s\n%s" % (COLOR_RED, post["title"], COLOR_CYAN, post["link"], COLOR_OFF)
    
    

->
    
    
        print ["%s%s\n%s%s\n%s" % (COLOR_RED, post["title"], COLOR_CYAN, post["link"], COLOR_OFF) for post in rss['items']]
    

;)

~~~
jmau5
I've included the cosmetic/pythonic changes and I'm going to take some time to
read through the link you left me.

Do you have any recommendations for what I should use other than sudo? This
was meant to work under Ubuntu (my OS), but I'd like to extend it so that it
will work on any platform.

Thanks :)

~~~
jmau5
Update:

1) I've conformed setup.py to distutils, so it's a lot prettier now.

2) I tried using the print [this for this in that] style, but that didn't work
out as planned. The actual list itself was printed and the colors didn't work.

3) I'm still using sudo to set the chmod and to move reddit.py to
/usr/local/bin, what alternatives are there? On my system I can't do either
without sudo.

~~~
zalew
2\. oh yeah, my bad.

3\. frankly I don't know why you insist on copying this file with the
installer. can't the user copy it themselves? if they want to use your app in
shell terminal, it means they heavily use shell terminal, which means they
know how to cp file /usr/local/bin or set a link. it's not a case of
alternative to sudo, it's a matter of gaining permission to access write to /,
Ubuntu (and some other) just has sudo set up out of the box, and a lot of
Linux users do it anyway, but it's not required to use or even have sudo. you
can also try to add an alias to ~/.bashrc, user has access to that file, but I
doubt anyone will like you more for overriding their bashrc ;) (and it also
assumes user uses bash, which also isn't required :))

~~~
jmau5
Would appending the scripts current location to PATH be a better idea?

------
brcrth
Why usr/bin instead of usr/local/bin?

~~~
jmau5
What's the difference here? I would think /usr/bin would have the advantage of
being available system-wide rather than on just one account, but I'm not
terribly unix-smart.

Enlighten me?

~~~
brcrth
Take a look at this article: <http://hivelogic.com/articles/using_usr_local/>

~~~
jmau5
That was incredibly eye opening, I never realized that where you placed
something could actually be important.

Thanks for the link, have some karma! :)

